# AJ' wore us out!



## bit wright (Feb 27, 2013)

Friend from church wanted to try some fishing in the Gulf. He had never been out of the pass so I took him out to Liberty Ship Thomas Hayward Monday. Really bad start to the day when I realized I had left my tackle trays at home in Valp. I had a tupperware container of knife jigs in the boat so I rigged them up and we started working em'. 
Now, I have been fishing for better then 50 years but this is the first time in my life that I have been flat wore the heck out! We boated at least 30 AJ's just at the short end of legal. We kept one legal fish for grilling and sent the rest home to grow up a little. Here is the keeper.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice, the AJ were hungry everywhere this past weekend.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Outstanding work, reef donkeys don't play, they will put a hurting on the old back for sure!
Great report.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Sounds like a blast! Glad you guys got one for the grill too.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

AWESOME!!! That's my most FAVORITE fishie in the ocean!!!! Blackened AJ can't be touched.....2nd fresh tuna chunks!!!!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

sounds like a salvaged fishing trip. gotta love jigging.

we had some fresh pan fried AJ last night. they're pretty good especially when they were swimming the day before.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice report, great pic........ about the comment "...been fishing for better than 50yrs...". Bit Wright, pick the wrong month (like July) and you'll have a "30 AJ heat stroke"! Good luck, go get em again.....as soon as those 50yr old body parts heal.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

4 or 5oz jigs help too. We caught some in 200' depth with 8oz jigs last weekend. Pain!


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

We had zero AJ bite Saturday and a late AJ bite Sunday. Boated several 29s and I also have a sore back.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the report! Love me some AJ's!!


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

i would love to put my fiance on a keeper aj..... i would just sit back with a beer and watch the show haha


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great post, love AJ's.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

nice job!!


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Never had a chance to catch an AJ . Can't wait to hook up to one of those bad boys.


----------

